# Personal Urns



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://gizmodo.com/5325409/personal-urn-offers-you-a-chance-to-be-supremely-creepy-after-death

These creepy urns are brought to you by cremationsolutions.com which is being slammed right now


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay, that would just be too creepy, even for me. That urn they show looks like a friend of mine. LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the great quotes in the blog below the article:

"I think I'd rather have my real head in a jar on the mantle"

That had to be from a true haunter


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

*Cremation urns that look like the departed*

Hey haunters! So I found this site that shows how you can order an urn for your departed, that looks like them! As one person put it: "Well, that's setting new standards in 'tasteless' - a copy of your loved one's disembodied head to put above the fireplace like a trophy...". LMAO!! $2600 and it's yours. Enjoy! http://boingboing.net/2009/07/28/cremation-urns-that.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I already created a thread about this. Personal Urns


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

lol...oh, uh.....my most deepest, sincere, heartfelt apology to you Hauntiholik. I wasn't trying to take credit for posting something that you already did. = /


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

No worries. The threads will be merged


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Is this tacky or what? I clicked on the link expecting to see maybe a bronze bust or something at least a little more respectful.....and it looks like something done by a bad sculptor. I had to show it to my hubby, and he's still laughing. I collect dolls, and he remarked that I have one whose head comes apart just like the urn does.:zombie:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a Cha Cha Cha Chia


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The really freaky part is where it looks like your dear departed had brain surgery. Couldn't they have a opening in the back, instead of screwing off the top of the head?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That really is creepy even for a haunter... That's worse than the other one where you can have your loved ones ashes compressed into a diamond so they can be worn at all times.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

it does looks like it should have chia pet hair or something...
you could grow it to length, trim as required


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

NOW that is the work of the DISTURBED! Mainly disturbed by that...ME!!! Eww,gross! Don't think I cld bear 2 look @ that on my mantle! Wow,creepy on par w/ having your dearly departed fluffy stuffed into a "very life-like pose." D*mn, now all I need is 2 duplicate it w/ a wig head and use some ashes... Shld I mention my favorite English Staff Terrier sits on my mantle in an urn?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> That really is creepy even for a haunter... That's worse than the other one where you can have your loved ones ashes compressed into a diamond so they can be worn at all times.


As much as I LOVE JEWELRY.....EWWWWWW!
Of course, this is probably no worse than the Victorian Baby-Teeth earrings I saw on EvilBay one time. Victorians were weird.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

creepy hahahaha


----------

